
Tesla ends Model 3 shipments to China as Shanghai Gigafactory production begins - lawrenceyan
https://cleantechnica.com/2019/10/01/tesla-ends-base-model-3-shipments-into-china-as-gigafactory-3-production-comes-online/
======
melling
Will Shanghai factory be able to produce the same number of cars as the US
factory?

~~~
thephyber
Relevant wiki articles[1][2][3].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tesla_Factory](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tesla_Factory)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gigafactory_1](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gigafactory_1)

[3]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gigafactory_3](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gigafactory_3)

------
ga-vu
*Begin rumors of China backdooring Tesla cars

~~~
eastendguy
No need to. These Teslas are for domestic use, and they already have enough
data of every Chinese citizen.

~~~
ga-vu
Begin rumors of "China has stolen Tesla technology" then

